# Wtf........



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

It's amazing what people will put on the web.................

http://www.idkwtf.com/videos/latest-videos/how-to-escape-from-hand-cuffs


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

This is known by every experienced bad guy out there. Every police office should see this video as it shows us how important it is to fully search prisoners in custody. Please....whatever you do....training officers pick up this video and show at next roll call. Thanks SNIPE....sharing this may save a life.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I couldn't get the double lock portion to work.. gotta work on my technique. I did however get out w/o the double lock... very interesting at how easy it was


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

If you cuff palms facing out, tight enough to prevent rotation of the wrists, with the keyholes facing up, that technique is useless.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> If you cuff palms facing out, tight enough to prevent rotation of the wrists, with the keyholes facing up, that technique is useless.


Exactly...or you could not leave your suspect unattended in a hair salon.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

The best was the story the fellow C.O. told me about the lady allowed in the visiting room with literally 100 of those damned things in her hair. Thanks, I feel safe.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

How easy is it with two broken thumbs?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> How easy is it with two broken thumbs?


 Thumb cuffs might save ya from the lawsuit


----------



## Tekron (Jul 12, 2008)

Am I an idiot or isn't this for magicians... not criminals...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wtha about the claw..that used to be used, anyone remember that.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah i got the claw used on me by a retired officer...NOT FUN


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Really..my uncle retired from Salem ,Mass P.D and has one..that thing is awesome. I believe he said they stopped using them because someone broke a guys jaw with one. Maybe someone here knows the if thats accurate.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i believe it went something like this 

"hey you want to be a police officer? come here"
busts out the claw and in typical old timey cop fashion he has me begging for mercy on the ground in no time


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Wtha about the claw..that used to be used, anyone remember that.


We were the last department to authorize them, and few of the old-timers still had them (grandfathered) when I started. The only reason we got cuffs on a PCP-crazed lunatic one night was because the sergeant had his claw with him.


----------



## Tekron (Jul 12, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Wtha about the claw..that used to be used, anyone remember that.


I have one


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

So who is going to explain this "claw" thing?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Well it took a few minutes on Google..I remember it being a bit longer but it was ten yrs ago..Im sure other guys can explain it better..I think they put the two pieces around your wrist and twist..and you either comply or your wrist breaks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

kttref said:


> So who is going to explain this "claw" thing?


Imagine your wrist being crushed in a vice, and you get the idea.

A "closed" view up top;


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Tekron said:


> I have one


put it back before your daddy finds it missing and whhops your ass the way he shouldve.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tekron said:


> I have one


You'll be all set if somebody tries to go for your Mr. Bubble. :baby21:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe this is the technique that many men have used to escape from NE's crypt.


----------



## Tekron (Jul 12, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> put it back before your daddy finds it missing and whhops your ass the way he shouldve.


*we have one

hey I found your video

http://www.plime.com/crime/l/50341-history/1/


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Tekron said:


> *we have one
> 
> hey I found your video
> 
> http://www.plime.com/crime/l/50341-history/1/


The credit I gave you for admitting your guilt for your Cheech & Chong moment is hereby revoked.

Shave off the Captain Ahab beard and grow up.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Not to mention that JAP's signature clearly states "I am not a cop". 

A goat rape video would have been more suitable and he would have actually had me thinking that he did in fact stumble upon a video of JAP. 

That sure was a zinger though! :roll:


----------



## Tekron (Jul 12, 2008)

ah I did not read his sig


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> I believe this is the technique that many men have used to escape from NE's crypt.


Don't make me break out the branding iron.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Don't make me break out the branding iron.


:L::L::L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Imagine your wrist being crushed in a vice, and you get the idea.
> 
> A "closed" view up top;


....sounds kinky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

kttref said:


> ....sounds kinky.


One of the old timers got me with his claw one night in the station just fooling around, and as I fell to me knees begging for him to release it, "kinky" is the last adjective I would have chosen to describe the experience.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

hahahaha fair enough....fair enough.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

You think the companies would design a set with the locking mechanism in another location, or some kind of system that would prevent this. Maybe I will work on it and make enough to retire.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kojack1 said:


> You think the companies would design a set with the locking mechanism in another location, or some kind of system that would prevent this. Maybe I will work on it and make enough to retire.


They do but the cuffs are bulkier and dont fit a standard cuff case, the keys are not interchangeable so youre screwed( ok your prisoner is ) if you lose or break the key.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tekron said:


> Am I an idiot or isn't this for magicians... not criminals...


Dont think most magicians doble lock their handcuffs. Sadly I believe this is for the lower life forms that get handcuffed unwillingly!


----------

